# [TIP] Restaurer fichiers effacés sous reiserFS

## Pachacamac

S'il vous est arrivé de faire un rm -rf dans le mauvais répertoire vous pouvez tenter un :

 *Quote:*   

> reiserfsck --rebuild-tree --scan-whole-partition /dev/partition

 

Il va restaurer tous les fichiers qui ont été effacés sur la partition et les mettre dans leurs répertoires d'origine mais s'il n'y arrive pas vous les aurez dans lost+found

Voila.

Bonne chance quand même !

----------

## Beber

Sympathique ca  :Smile: 

:jap:

----------

## kwenspc

oui c'est intéréssant, et sous ext3?  car pour le moment je suis surtout sous ce système de fiichier.

c possible aussi?

----------

## Pachacamac

Hé je me fais polluer mon fil !!! lol 

J'ai donné récement des liens pour ext3 sur un autre topic mais comme je n'ai presque jamais utilisé ext3 je n'ai jamais eu de tels problèmes avec.

Et d'apres les réponses de l'user ca n'avais pas l'air très efficace...

Dsl.

----------

## kwenspc

ça me conforte dans mon idée de passer entièrement en reiserfs  merci   :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Terrible !!!!!!!! J'ai récupéré pleins de videos que j'avais plus suite à plusieurs formatages... Incroyable  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

et il n'y a pas moyen de récuperer sélectivement des fichiers ? par exemple:

rm /boot/bzimage

oh zut alors que faire pour le récuperer ?

----------

## bosozoku

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/

Bon sérieusement je ne sais pas...

----------

## Pachacamac

Ah ca je ne sais pas. 

P't qu'il faut faire une restauration et resupprimer ce qui est en trop  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Mais sinon c'est pas possible de supprimer vraiment, genre qu'il n'yait plus aucune trace sur le disque dur ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Terrible !!!!!!!! J'ai récupéré pleins de videos que j'avais plus suite à plusieurs formatages... Incroyable 

 

J'ai même réussi à récupérer les données de mon disque que j'avais détruit à coups de hache dans un accès de colère et jeté à la poubelle !  :Smile: 

----------

## Pachacamac

C'est malin :/

----------

## Starch

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Mais sinon c'est pas possible de supprimer vraiment, genre qu'il n'yait plus aucune trace sur le disque dur ?

 

tu veux dire sans bousiller le disque dur ? Je ne crois pas.

J'ai cru comprendre que l'on pouvait même récupérer des fichiers écrasés, le disque conservant une sorte de mémoire magnétique. Maintenant bon. Je ne dis pas que le matériel nécessaire est forcément à la portée du premier portefeuille venu...

----------

## Trevoke

Ah bon?

meme pas un petit

```
# dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda
```

 ?

----------

## yoyo

Il me semble qu'il est possible de récupérer des données écrasées plusieurs fois.

J'aurai plutôt parié sur un aimant de forte puissance (mais je ne connais pas les répercussions sur le hdd ensuite ...).

----------

## kwenspc

@Starch: pour ce qui est de la récupération de données via la "mémoire" magnétique il s'agit en fait d'une méthode trés pointues permettant de récupérer les différents états d'un élément magnétique grâce à une phénomène qu'on appelle "rémanence magnétique". Mais ça demande un matos de ouf!

une salle sans poussière (pratiquement) et des système de lecture de dingue. Il exitse des boites qui font ça mais faut voir le prix : c'est très élevé!

sinon Trevoke a raison, la commande dd permettra de tout mettre à zéro et là avec les outils "logiciel" de récupération ce sera pas possiblede faire quoique ce soit.

----------

## Dais

Et si on remplit l'espace libre avec un fichier de la taille exacte de cet espace, un fichier rempli de 0 par exemple ? Le DD rempli à ras-bord de ce que l'on veut garder + ledit fichier, je vois mal où seraient stockés les anciens fichiers ..

ou alors j'ai dû louper un truc.

----------

## kwenspc

@yoyo : ben si tu balances un gros aimant tu vas nicker le formatage bas niveau du disque en plus de niquer les données. mais sinon avec la méthode par rémanence magnétique ce sera récupérable. mais pas de manière logicielle

----------

## Pachacamac

Sur macos lors du formattage il propose plusieurs solutions, de 1 à 35passes pour rendre impossible la récupération.

@yoyo : Pour démagnétiser ton disque dur c'est pratique. Mais il te faudra en acheter un autre...

----------

## Trevoke

et niquer le formatage bas niveau du disque c'est pas trop grave en fait, parce que si on fait, en fait, ce que j'ai dit plus haut, on peut recommencer a partitionner et formater non?

----------

## Pachacamac

Je ne sais pas. Qui fait le test ?

----------

## kwenspc

@Trevoke : non c'est pas trop grave de nicker le formatage bas niveau vu qu'il suffit de le refaire (via l'utilitaire du disque).

cependant je doute qu'aun gros aimant ne bousille QUE le formatage bas niveau. quid des chtites puces du contrôleur?

oué allez comme dis Pachacamac : qui se dévoue?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoyo

Merci pour ces précisions.

Sinon l'autre soluce c'était une giclée d'acide sur les plateaux, mais là encore je ne connais pas les répercussions sur le hdd ...  :Laughing: 

PS : pour mémoire Comment défragmenter son disque dur

----------

## Pachacamac

Merci yoyo, tu devrai préciser qu'il faut faire attention. J'ai suivi la manoeuvre mais je crois que j'ai monté un plateau à l'envers alors j'avais l'image de windows retournée.

Sinon c'est une bonne technique pour avoir un disque tout propre et plus rapide, comme neuf...

----------

## widan

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> @Trevoke : non c'est pas trop grave de nicker le formatage bas niveau vu qu'il suffit de le refaire (via l'utilitaire du disque).
> 
> cependant je doute qu'aun gros aimant ne bousille QUE le formatage bas niveau. quid des chtites puces du contrôleur?

 

Le contrôleur ne risque rien (l'électronique, c'est pas trop sensible aux champs magnétiques).

Par contre, le disque ne marchera probablement plus... Sur les plateaux, en plus des données elles-mêmes, il y a des "repères" magnétiques qui servent au contrôleur pour arriver à positionner les têtes de lecture avec précision. Ces repères sont écrits une fois pour toute lorsque le disque est fabriqué, et il n'est pas possible de les recréer facilement (en tout cas certainement pas avec l'utilitaire de "formatage de bas niveau"... qui en général ne fait que remplir le disque de zéros).

----------

## yesi

bon imaginez que mon /dev/hda est très petit (2Go à l'ancienne) et que j'ai fait plein de trucs dessus( écrit, effacé des fichiers texts, et 5 videos qui faisait 700Mo...). que se passera-t-il si j'exécute la commande en espérant récupérer le dernier(et seulement) fichier texte effacé ? la commande ne va-t-il pas me remplir mon disque dur qui( à moitié plein) d'anciennes videos supprimées...? imaginer que ce soit mon /home que l'on parle? 

j'imagine que le prochain reboot devrait être marrant si j'oublie de refaire un rm -f de qq fichiers videos...

(en même temps pour les gros fichiers, j'ai tendance à utiliser xfs sur une autre partition)

----------

## Trevoke

Il faut nous dire de quelle commande il s'agit.

Ensuite, il faut nous expliquer pourquoi ce thread est une astuce... ?

----------

## Dais

J'ai du mal à te suivre là, Trevoke o_o

----------

## Trevoke

Bah il est pas 9h du matin et j'ai pas eu mon cafe et je viens de remarquer que yesi en fait n'avait PAS commence un thread avec un titre mal formate...

----------

## Dais

J'comprends, moi aussi il est PRESQUE 9h du matin :smiley-fatigué:

----------

## Zanton

 *widan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (l'électronique, c'est pas trop sensible aux champs magnétiques).
> 
> 

 

Heu, j'ai des très gros doutes là. Mettre des composants électroniques dans un champ magnétique, c'est pas recommandé du tout, tu modifies la stucture de tes composants.

----------

## gulivert

heu dites les gars. J'ai effacé par erreur un fichier image sur ma partoche reiserfs, je tente la maniclette de ce topic et là je me retrouve avec un lost+found pleins de fichier, mais ayant des nom bidon ainsi qu'aucune extention, y a rien a faire pour récupérer ça?

ex. des fichiers se trouvant dans le lost+found

```
21248_42923  22616_42951  42624_42978  42656_42869  8_42827  8_42886

21248_42924  22616_42952  42624_42979  42656_42870  8_42828  8_42887

21248_42925  22616_42953  42624_42980  42656_42905  8_42829  8_42888

21248_42926  22616_42954  42624_42981  42656_42906  8_42830  8_42889

```

----------

## fb99

pas mal ce tip, y'a aussi une méthode plus compliqué si on a des badblocks qui ne parte pas: -->Partition recovery (ReiserFS with Bad Blocks)

Sinon dans SystemRescueCd qui est un liveCD de réparation en gros, y'avais deux ou trois algorithmes différents avec des passes différentes qui empêchait toute relecture.

[EDIT]: à part ça sniff de smurff, je crois que ces options ne sont pas encore implémenter pour reiser4

& @gulivert: dsl je ne souviens plus mais regarde dans le man, je crois que les fichiers qui vont dans lost+found c'est ceux que le FS ne sais plus replacer ( qui n'ont plus inode ou un truc du style) bonne chance quand même  :Wink: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Oui c'est exact. Tes fichiers retrouvent leur place d'origine sauf pour ceux qui ont quelques soucis et qui se retrouvent dans lost+found.

@gulivert : Je ne sais pas à quoi correspondent tes fichiers. C'est peut etre des dossiers non ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> Sinon dans SystemRescueCd qui est un liveCD de réparation en gros, y'avais deux ou trois algorithmes différents avec des passes différentes qui empêchait toute relecture.

 

+1: ya 2 outils en particuliers (shred et wipe, le dernier est dans portage), il est même possible d'effacer 1 fichier en particuliers ou alors toute une partoche.

----------

## BuBuaBu

Dans Kde il y a KGpg, utilitaire de cryptage de fichiers.

Il contient un "Destructeur de documents" qui réecrit 35 fois sur le fichier.

nata : "le système n'est pas sur, selon le système de fichiers (journalisé, fichier tmp ...)

----------

## guilc

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Dans Kde il y a KGpg, utilitaire de cryptage de fichiers.
> 
> Il contient un "Destructeur de documents" qui réecrit 35 fois sur le fichier.
> 
> nata : "le système n'est pas sur, selon le système de fichiers (journalisé, fichier tmp ...)

 

C'est fort possible :

 *Quote:*   

> ATTENTION: noter que le déchiquetage s'appuie sur l'hypothèse que
> 
> le système de fichiers écrasera les données en place. Cela est la manière
> 
> traditionnelle de faire les choses, mais plusieurs design modernes de systèmes
> ...

 

----------

## Pachacamac

Pourquoi supprimer les fichiers de cette façon ? Vous avez peur que quelqu'un vous vole votre disque dur ?

----------

## guilc

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Pourquoi supprimer les fichiers de cette façon ? Vous avez peur que quelqu'un vous vole votre disque dur ?

 

On peut avoir des données sensibles : clés privées rsa, mots de passe, clés gpg, etc...

Ce genre de données est a ne pas diffuser, et faut pas que quelqu'un les récupère  :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Pourquoi supprimer les fichiers de cette façon ? Vous avez peur que quelqu'un vous vole votre disque dur ?

 

Pas forcément que quelqu'un le vole, tu peux aussi avoir envie de vendre ton disque dur, tout simplement (j'avais lu l'histoire de types qui avaient récupéré plein de numéros de cartes bleues en achetant des disques sur ebay)

Ou bien, tu peux aussi avoir des trucs privés que tu veux pas que ton entourage trop curieux découvre....

----------

## Djento

J'ai perdu un dd de 70go scsi, ça me fait chier car, seul possibilité de récup, le renvoyer chez le constructos ou alors dans un labo d'récup (y a des offres interessante pour le publique).

Mais j'ai pas envie qu'ils aient une copie de mes donées privées, vraiment privées  :Smile: 

Sinon, pour le rebuilt-tree oui c'est efficace, mais je ne sais pas si c'est conseillée de le faire avant un backup car certaines nouvelles données risques d'être écrasées par les anciennes recouvertes.

à confirmer

----------

## Pachacamac

@ guilc : Ces données sont sur ton disque si tu utilise GPG. Ok. Mais si tu les supprime c'est que ce sont des anciennes clefs, donc révoqués, non ?

@KarnEvil : Oui, si tu vend ton disque dur, c'est mieux de le nettoyer. Mais supprimer uniquement 1 fichier d'une façon peu certaine, ce n'est pas une solution viable. Enfin, c'est mon avis.

D'autres solutions existent et me paraissent mieux appropriés.

----------

## guilc

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> @ guilc : Ces données sont sur ton disque si tu utilise GPG. Ok. Mais si tu les supprime c'est que ce sont des anciennes clefs, donc révoqués, non ?.

 

pas forcément : je change de disque dur, je change de machine au boulot et je transfere toutes mes clés, etc... Je vais pas révoquer dans ces cas la...

----------

## BuBuaBu

dsl pour ls HS, mais quel systeme de fichiers choisir pour un raid0 (partition systeme), donnée très peu sensible.

----------

## ercete

mieux et plus secure :

cela permet de choisir les fichiers à récupérer d'une partition choisie

en effet des fois reiserfsck recrée de très vieux fichiers :

```
dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/tmp/backup.dsk

losetup /dev/loop5 /tmp/backup.dsk

reiserfsck --rebuild-tree --scan-whole-partition /dev/loop5

mkdir /mnt/tmp

mount /dev/loop5 /mnt/tmp 
```

et voilà, allez chercher vos fichiers dans /mnt/tmp

----------

